# T-shirt shipping best method (Incoterms)



## jace1319 (Nov 4, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm currently located in NEW YORK, USA. I was wondering since I'm in the process of acquiring shipment of T-shirts from an overseas manufacturer in china, what would be the best preferred incoterm? I'm considering FOB and CFR. I'm looking for the best low cost shipment. 

Anyone with experience your opinion would be valuable to me . Thank you


----------



## Free Man (Feb 21, 2009)

hmm, no one orders from China, haha, yea right. I am currently looking into placing an order for hats from China. Theres a lot to learn. sorry I don't have the answers but finding Alibaba.com useful. I think they even have shopping agents that will help through the process for free. Good Luck!


----------

